# Undefined component type javax.faces.ViewRoot



## Gichin (2. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

habe mir ein kleines JSF Tutorial angesehen und wollte es auch gleich ausprobieren. Doch nach allen Schritten wird mir in Eclipse folgende Stelle als nicht richtig markiert.

Das Tutorial findet sich hier: 
https://facelets.dev.java.net/nonav/docs/dev/docbook.html#config-webapp-init


```
<application>
    <view-handler>
      com.sun.facelets.FaceletViewHandler
    </view-handler>    
  </application>
```

Mein Tomcat zeigt dann folgenden Fehlermeldung, die ich nicht recht zu deuten weiß:


```
javax.servlet.ServletException: Undefined component type javax.faces.ViewRoot
	javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:121)

root cause

javax.faces.FacesException: Undefined component type javax.faces.ViewRoot
	org.apache.myfaces.application.ApplicationImpl.createComponent(ApplicationImpl.java:390)
	org.apache.myfaces.application.jsp.JspViewHandlerImpl.createView(JspViewHandlerImpl.java:113)
	org.apache.myfaces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.restoreView(LifecycleImpl.java:127)
	org.apache.myfaces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.execute(LifecycleImpl.java:66)
	javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:106)
```

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch helfen.


----------



## gex (5. Okt 2008)

Hi

Kannst du mal deine Classpath Entries sowie web.xml & faces-config.xml posten?

Gruss


----------



## L (9. Okt 2008)

Hm, *wildguess*

"Undefined component type javax.faces.ViewRoot "

Sind die <f:view>-Tags (aka <f:view>....</f:view>)in der .jsp Seite gesetzt?


----------



## Gichin (6. Dez 2008)

Danke für die Hinweise, das Problem lag aber an den unterschiedlich verwendeten libs, im Server und im Projekt selbst.


----------

